# Cry



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

Okay so all I do is cry. Surgery was 8/7. I had a TT
I'm on 125 synthroid right now. 
But I am very emotional I cry over commercials, tv shows. I cry when I think of my kids grown now..etc
Any one else doing this??


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes!

It's not just you. I came to the conclusion that hormones are like that! For me, it got better as my thyroid levels improved. I'm back to normal now (eg still cry at sad films, but NOT at commercials!) but it was disconcerting while it lasted.

When do you have your levels tested? Perhaps 125 isn't enough.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed...hormones are nutty.

When are you do for a blood draw?


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

They just did my blood on Thursday so I should know by Monday or Tuesday. I thought that 125 was a high dose. How high does it go??


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to my world  Hope it eases up soon for you.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm still edging up on Levothyroxine...now at 150......sigh


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

200mcg here - but that's definitely too much, despite the beautifully suppressed TSH, so looking to go back down to 175.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm on 150.

Make sure they run your free t3 and free t4, in addition to TSH.

I think surgery is usually easy...getting the meds right is the tough part...the good news is that it does get better. Hang in there!


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanx guys. I'll post as soon as I hear my results.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Mac409 said:


> They just did my blood on Thursday so I should know by Monday or Tuesday. I thought that 125 was a high dose. How high does it go??


Manufacturer recommendation is 1.7mcg per kilogram of weight. It's a starting point -

I take 125mcg and 12.5mcg of Cytomel.

Make sure they test your FT-4 and FT-3 and only use those to adjust your dose by. TSH is useless for dosing.


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

So what is the normal FT 4 and FT 3 and do you mean that they go according to my body weight , which btw goes up and down by 2 lbs everyday.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The isn't a standard golden number for free t4 or free t3...you want to look at the reference ranges that your lab gives you and make sure you are minimally above above the 50% mark (many people feel better when they get to 75% of the reference range).

Instructions from the manufacturer suggest you begin dosing based on weight (two pounds variation won't matter to much) and then making dosing adjustments from there. Based on weight, I should be at about 112...because of my activity level, I'm on 150.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mac409 said:


> Okay so all I do is cry. Surgery was 8/7. I had a TT
> I'm on 125 synthroid right now.
> But I am very emotional I cry over commercials, tv shows. I cry when I think of my kids grown now..etc
> Any one else doing this??


This is all hormonal. I do hope your doctor is running the FREE T3?

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Running the FREE T3 is the only way to tell if you are converting as you should.


----------



## partyofsix (Jun 19, 2013)

I can totally relate! I had a TT on 8/1 and ended up with lots of complications (staff infection and abscess) and am finally starting to feel like my normal self again - except for the crying!

I cried the other day when I saw a crab apple tree because my Gram had one in her yard. I cried when I passed the 3-day walkers. I cry in church. I cry in the living room. I feel like I cry everywhere! I am on 100 of Synthroid and go back on 9/11 to see where I fall. I go the Friday prior for my blood work and hope that my meds get upped because I just can't take it.


----------

